# Vocabulary



## Joseph A

Hello everyone,
Could you please tell me what you call the thing in the picture below?


----------



## grassy

A key ring with a price tag stuck to it?


----------



## heypresto

In BE we might call it a 'key fob' (with a price tag stuck to it).


----------



## Joseph A

grassy said:


> A key ring with a price tag stuck to it?


Thank you, grassy.
I think so, but I'm not sure. I googled it and found some pictures similar to this. By the way, I will call it "key ring" from now on.



heypresto said:


> In BE we might call it a 'key fob' (with a price tag stuck to it).


Thank you, heypresto.


----------



## Andygc

It's not a clear image, and the ring does not look like a split ring. It's only a key fob if a key can be attached to the ring. If the ring is not a split ring I haven't the least idea what to call the thing.


----------



## PaulQ

Joseph A said:


> Could you please tell me what you call the thing in the picture below?


Could you tell us what its purpose is?


----------



## Joseph A

PaulQ said:


> Could you tell us what its purpose is?


Thank you, Andygc and PaulQ.
There three pictures; a pen, cap, and this one with a price stuck to each. This one is thr most expensive and its price is $$$, the price of the cap is $$ and the pencil is $. Here, we have to compare them. Which one is the most/least expensive? But I don't know what to call it.


----------



## se16teddy

Do you mean that you don’t know what its purpose is?


----------



## ewie

Might it be a teething ring?


----------



## Joseph A

Thank you, se16teddy and ewie.
It's clear. If you say which one is the most or least expensive, you have to mention the thing. I didn't know the meaning of that thing. So we need its name.
.......is the most expensive.
The pencil is the least expensive.
You see we need its name.


----------



## ewie

Well I'm stumped.
It doesn't look like any keyring I've ever seen as the ring looks like it's made of plastic: if it was a plastic split ring* [post #6], the whole thing would shatter very easily.
The only other thing I can think of is one of those air freshener things you put in your car:




*This is a split ring, by the way:


----------



## heypresto

I admit I was a wee bit hasty in suggesting it could be a key fob .

But whatever it is, I'm surprised it could be the most expensive of more or less _any_ set of three things.


----------



## se16teddy

Joseph, I suspect that the point of the exercise is that neither you nor we know what the object in the picture is for, so we do not know what to call it. You are being asked to describe an object whose function is unknown, and which therefore has no name.


----------



## PaulQ

When I enlarge the image, it has "sparkles" around it - I suspect that it supposed to be a piece of jewellery made of gold.


----------



## heypresto

Ah. So that's why it's the most expensive object?


----------



## PaulQ

Magnificently tasteless, and entirely puzzling.


----------



## Joseph A

Thank you so much, ewie, heypresto, se16teddy, and PaulQ.
I bothered you too much. I appreciate your help.


----------



## heypresto

You're welcome. We like a challenge. Sometimes.


----------



## Joseph A

heypresto said:


> You're welcome. We like a challenge. Sometimes.


----------



## ewie

Okay, assuming it's a piece of jewellery ... ... _how do you wear it?_  /  /


----------



## Joseph A

ewie said:


> Okay, assuming it's a piece of jewellery ... ... _how do you wear it?_  /  /


Thanks, ewie.
Is that question for me? If yes, I wear it on my finger. Then, I will rotate it. Your question is difficult to answer.


----------



## ewie

No, I meant "How does one wear it?"/"How on earth are people supposed to wear it?"


----------



## Chasint

ewie said:


> No, I meant "How does one wear it?"/"How on earth are people supposed to wear it?"



It's a four-leafed clover. Therefore it is a *lucky charm*. You can see the four leaves and the stalk. There is also a lanyard and a ring. You wear it on a charm bracelet.

You can see the method of fixing here.
https://i.ebayimg.com/images/i/251244684265-0-1/s-l1000.jpg

or here

https://whybuyitdiyit.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/dscn4342.jpg


----------



## Hermione Golightly

There's a way of finding a similar image on google, so you might find one that has the name. Anyway, do we know where this image appears - source?


----------



## ewie

I'd like to think that you're pulling our leg, Chasint.


----------



## Chasint

ewie said:


> I'd like to think that you're pulling our leg, Chasint.


???
In what way? Are you saying it's not a stylised four-leaf clover?


----------



## ewie

No, that it's a charm bracelet charm.

But hey, I've already swallowed that it's 'made of gold' ... and that it's an item of 'jewellery' ... so I may as well swallow that it's a 'charm'.


----------



## Hermione Golightly

I think it's a Gummi four- leafed clover. Heaven knows what it really is, I would try and find something similar using the image find function if I felt we'd been given enough information.


----------



## Chasint

Aha! Now I see what it is! It's an earring. Because the picture is so fuzzy it is difficult to spot the retractable part of the the ring. But if you look carefully ...


----------



## PaulQ

Chasint said:


> But if you look carefully ..


 




There are some people in Langley, Virginia who want you to look at some aerial photos...


----------



## Loob

Erm: doesn't that slider make it less like an earring and more like a ... key fob?


----------



## PaulQ

I wouldn't think so. Key fobs are more like ewie's split-ring at #11 or they have a clip. Also, key fobs are cheap - this is expensive.


----------



## ewie

Retractable part? slider? ~ you've obviously got better eyes imaginations than mine


----------



## PaulQ

You will not be receiving the call from Langley (or Cheltenham)...


----------



## Loob

Joseph, let us know when you find out the answer!


----------



## Joseph A

Thank you all.
I'm reading the answers, Loob. I'm not sure which answer I should pick.  I'm so sorry that I bothered you. I didn't know that this difficulty would arise. I might call it "charm, key fob". I don't know. In my country, we don't have such a thing, and I thought there was such jewellery in Britain and America. Unfortunately, this situation came up.


----------



## ewie

Oh we've enjoyed bickering discussing it, Joseph


----------



## Joseph A

ewie said:


> Oh we've enjoyed bickering discussing it, Joseph


Thank you, ewie.😳


----------



## RM1(SS)

Joseph A said:


> thing


Good word for it.


----------



## kentix

That's a trick of the light. The same spot is directly opposite.

It could be anything. It could be something from a child's playset.


----------



## Joseph A

Thank you, RM1 and kentix.
Yes, RM1.


----------



## Schnitta

Can it be a baby rattle?


----------



## Chasint

How about calling it "the item with the $$$ label"


----------



## Joseph A

Thank you, Schnitta and Chasint.
I'm sure it's not "a baby rattle". We may call it "the item with the $$$..."


----------

